# Meet my new babe; Miss SL3 - WOOT!



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Just arrived today, will become a bike next Thursday (regrettably I have to head out of town for a few days). 1.67kg as pictured.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

My finished bike.
2011 Specialized S-WORKS Roubaix SL3; combo SRAM Force compact ceramic BB30, RED cassette, Dura-Ace WH-7900-C24-TL wheels.
First ride was yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Hot!!


----------



## PatheticHack (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweet bike! I'm a big fan of all black.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice looking rig, enjoy it!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words. I've wanted a nice road bike for a very long time and I couldn't be happier with the way it performs. Here are two more shots I took in the studio last week. Tim


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Very nice bike. I like everything about it except the cassette. I had the Red cassette on mine (SL2) and it drove me crazy with weird noises. Hopefully Sram has fixed this issue by now. I ended up changing my drive train over to Shimano and it is refined and quiet now. I also have the DA wheels, and they are outstanding. I mean really outstanding.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I read that very thing and found a solution on a forum, sold the new SRAM chain on eBay and am running a KMC X10SL instead. It still makes a bit of a "pop" when I shift, but other than that it is completely quiet. My previous bike was all Ultegra and this shifts much faster and cleaner.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

I must say that is F.I.N.E good luck with it)


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Secksy photos.


----------



## zombiebiker (Mar 13, 2011)

Love the stealthy black look!!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

One last shot, now it's time to ride.


----------



## zombiebiker (Mar 13, 2011)

Lu-Max said:


> One last shot, now it's time to ride.



That happens to be one of the most EVIL looking S-works!!! Nice job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Beautiful. Is that the Project Black SL3?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Not certain what "Project Black" is? 
It is a 2011 Roubaix S-WORKS SL3 BB30 frame with the SRAM Force group and a Red cassette.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Wow, that is one beautiful bike. Congratulations.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Like!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the compliments.
Did ~60 miles yesterday, very fast and very comfortable, loving it!
One more "barrio" photo:


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I bet it's invisible to Radar too 
I wish I could ride a bike that lite.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lu-Max said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments.
> Did ~60 miles yesterday, very fast and very comfortable, loving it!
> One more "barrio" photo:


That bike is hot as #@$%. What wheels are those?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

peter584 said:


> What wheels are those?


50mm carbon clinchers (decals removed)


----------



## SKIBUMM (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow nice


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

My custom wheel decals arrived from the UK today.
The wheels are Boyd Racing 50mm Carbon Clinchers.
I didn't care for the bold black & white decals that came on them so I designed my own. I think they look pretty damn good, I was going for a very, very subdued look. I also did a fair job of matching the frame.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I have to say, I really like your photography! As good as anything in any of the publications if not better.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Why the switch from Dura Ace wheels?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

The Dura Ace wheels are my everyday/training wheels, the carbons are for event day. Plus they were a nice reward to myself for achieving everything that I had on my long list of goals recently.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

can we get a weight with the dura ace clinchers and another weight with the carbon wheels? sexy bike!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i really like the "smoked" Boyd decals I think I'll have my buddy that cuts vinyl do the same. You're bike looks banging


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Bike looks good, and thanks for flipping the stem. Nice to see a Roubaix with the saddle higher than the bars.


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

nice bike.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Your fence has water damage.

PS: valve stems are not lined up to the tyre logos. Rear one is under the "a" and the front one is under the "w"

additional 0.5 deduction.

final: 9/10


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

quick question for you on the boyd's how is the braking on them? I had the EC90SL before and wasnt overly thrilled w/ the braking as is typical with cf wheels. Just wanted your take on it.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

@foofighter = Although the braking of the carbons is not equal to my alloy rims it has proven to be more than adequate.
The key I have found is using the Swiss Stop yellow carbon specific pads and toeing them in a bit.
When I first rode them the pads were installed parallel to the rims and the resulting braking performance was not very good. I was feeling strong pulsing through the brake levers and both pads were squealing. After toeing them in the squealing vanished and the pulsing was reduced by probably 95%.
At one point I was cut off by another rider and had to really get on the brakes. When he swerved in front of me I was able to lock up the rear wheel and brake hard enough on the front to avoid hitting him.
I have not yet ridden them in rain but for 'dry' riding I am satisfied with the braking performance.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I added an accessory that made my bike look even better:


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

shabbasuraj said:


> Your fence has water damage.
> 
> PS: valve stems are not lined up to the tyre logos. Rear one is under the "a" and the front one is under the "w"
> 
> ...


I believe it is now back to 10/10 :thumbsup:


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

Lu-Max said:


> I believe it is now back to 10/10 :thumbsup:


Sorry the girl is 10/10, the bike is still at 9/10 :blush2:


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Great bike. Very nice job with painting the rims.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

That's a lot more than an accessory 
thank you for flipping the stem. The first few pictures had the bars higher than beach cruiser which just ain't right on such a pimp road bike


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah that's the way the shop assembled it prior to having my bike fit done.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a question, who is the accessory?


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

How are the Boyd carbons on climbs?


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Needs a level saddle and less spacers.

Needed more zertz, but the latest set has it.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jul 6, 2006)

Sweet bike! I have the same bike with SRAM RED and Roval wheels. I really want some 50mm clinchers though, they really make the bike pop. How do you like those wheels for everyday riding?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't normally use the carbons for everyday, I use my WH-7900-C24-TL wheels for that. The Boyd's are stiff and light and climb quite well, absolutely no complaints about them. Awesome customer service as well. My only nitpick would be that the rear hub is a tad loud when it free wheels, but most carbon wheels are like that.

The seat is level, the ground slopes to the right.
Bike fit was done by one of the top guys in town, previous back injuries and back surgery keep me from getting much lower.

Model's identity is classified.


----------



## monmouthrider (Nov 30, 2010)

Lu-Max said:


> My custom wheel decals arrived from the UK today.
> The wheels are Boyd Racing 50mm Carbon Clinchers.
> I didn't care for the bold black & white decals that came on them so I designed my own. I think they look pretty damn good, I was going for a very, very subdued look. I also did a fair job of matching the frame.


I love the look of the decals you designed. I just ordered the same wheels so is there any way you can let me know how to get a set? You can PM me if you like.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful bike!

Did you ride a non-S-Works Roubaix prior to buying this one? If so, are there any noticeable differences in the ride feel and handling between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

slipstream8 said:


> Beautiful bike!
> 
> Did you ride a non-S-Works Roubaix prior to buying this one? If so, are there any noticeable differences in the ride feel and handling between the two?
> 
> Thanks!


I rode both the SL3 Tarmac and the 2011 Roubaix Pro (along with many other bikes). I am an endurance rider not a racer so the ride and body position of the Tarmac did not suite me very well. The 2011 Roubaix Pro had the same geometry as my S-Works but with completely different wheels & tires it is not fair to compare the rides. I went with the S-Works frame because I could not stand the two color choices for the 2011 Pro and re-painting was not feasible.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

monmouthrider said:


> I love the look of the decals you designed. I just ordered the same wheels so is there any way you can let me know how to get a set? You can PM me if you like.


 I ordered the decals from here, they have many choices and colors available.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks.

I'm no racer, either, but multiple rides on the lower-end Roubaix models were not very convincing for me. The geometry of the Roubaix fits me better, but I much preferred the handling and road feel on the Tarmac. However, the front end on the Tarmac was too stiff and harsh.

I guess in my perfect world I want a Tarmac with a slightly smaller head tube diameter but with the Roubaix head tube length. I was just hoping the S-Works was a little closer to that personal "ideal" than the standard model.

I have to run a 30mm stack plus a positive rise stem to get my position right, even with a 23cm head tube. I was hoping to avoid the price premium of going custom again, but that may not be possible.


----------



## kali94116 (Mar 5, 2010)

nice bike and accessory


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Lu-Max said:


> Just arrived today, will become a bike next Thursday (regrettably I have to head out of town for a few days). 1.67kg as pictured.


So, have you ridden the earlier Roubaix frames, and if so, how would you compare the older versions to the new one? I'm curious if it's really that much stiffer.

TIA


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I have only test ridden older Roubaixs so really cannot offer a comparison.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

nice bike, super Hot.

And give that man REP Power for ordering custom wheel transfers for a unique look.
And a different cassette.


----------



## eflayer2 (Feb 15, 2002)

*not to drift this read on this gorgeous bike...*

but I just picked up a slightly used 2009 S-Works Roubaix frameset. I test rode a new Expert at the LBS, but a test ride was not enough to really tell much about the ride. Until I get it completely dialed in with the right stem, saddle height, etc, etc. it is nearly impossible to know the bike.

and...after owning way too many bikes of all stripes in the last 10 years, including my beloved custom steel from Steve Rex, I am sort of blown away by my full appreciation of the Roubaix. Great geo for me, wonderful road feel and pave damping, not so fond of my 2009 paint, but I can overlook due to how much I like the bike.

i ride a 58 xl with Ultegra Open Pro wheels, and Michelin Pro Race x 25mm, pumped to 85 psi. wonderful combo.


----------



## pg12340 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lu-Max......I tried to send you a PM but I dont have enough posts. I was wondering if you would be willing to share your decal info with me as I have a set of boyds (50mm) on order without the decals. I would like the exact decals you have they look great.......Well done!

pg


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

@pg12340 - I orderd them from here
The graphite color is from the chart below.


----------



## transamman1999 (Jun 13, 2006)

beautiful bike and wheels Lu-Max!!!!!

I have a set of Boyd 58mm tubulars currently en route and I just stumbled upon this thread. mind if I ask you how much the decals cost you? And would you mind if I 'stole' your design and modified it for the 58mm wheels? those decals look AMAZING!!! 

I feel bad that I'm gonna be ripping off the white Boyd stickers and would love to show my support for his product by adding better looking decals like those!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

No problem.
Boyd emailed me saying he has received many emails about my decals.
Thinking I might go into the decal business now.
Maybe add a small "designed by Lu-Max" to yours! ;-)


----------



## transamman1999 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lu-Max said:


> No problem.
> Boyd emailed me saying he has received many emails about my decals.
> Thinking I might go into the decal business now.
> Maybe add a small "designed by Lu-Max" to yours! ;-)


thanks!
hahaha i was JUST about to hit send on an email to him to show him your decals!! lol.
you SHOULD!


so how much did your decals cost you?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

With shipping I think about 20 British Pounds


----------



## transamman1999 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lu-Max said:


> With shipping I think about 20 British Pounds


WOW!!! only $32.60 (US$)???? that's a pretty awesome deal for custom decals! (considering I paid more than that for normal/standard Zipp 808 decals!)

thanks again!


----------



## danny87 (Feb 26, 2011)

transamman1999 said:


> WOW!!! only $32.60 (US$)???? that's a pretty awesome deal for custom decals! (considering I paid more than that for normal/standard Zipp 808 decals!)
> 
> thanks again!


20 quid for some decals ain't bad - but I know companies here in England that would do it cheaper 

I just wished we had so many cheap wheelbuilders as you guys do! When I look at the cost of what some of you guys are paying it is nuts.. Makes me envious lol. 

Great looking bike btw love the colour scheme and your two choices of wheels - perfect. 

Where I live is close to the lake district and the pennines which is hilly to say the least, so I think I'd probably have to go with a 50mm clincher at the most..


----------



## Cardinal16 (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't stop starring at the chainstays. What's that little thing in the middle?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Garmin GSC 10 speed/cadence sensor.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful bike!!! I'm considering getting a set of Boyd 50mm wheels but I'm wondering how good they really are. I haven't found many reviews and the ones I've read basically said that the wheels perform fine - no one seems to be raving about them though.


----------



## transamman1999 (Jun 13, 2006)

ph0enix said:


> Beautiful bike!!! I'm considering getting a set of Boyd 50mm wheels but I'm wondering how good they really are. I haven't found many reviews and the ones I've read basically said that the wheels perform fine - no one seems to be raving about them though.


there are numerous reviews throughout the internet. i suggest doing a quick search over at bikeforumsDOTnet
that's where i read enough reviews to convince me to purchase!


----------



## transamman1999 (Jun 13, 2006)

oh and btw, my Boyd 58mm tubulars just arrived at my local UPS distribution center, HOPEFULLY i can go pick them up tonight and not have to wait until monday. fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> Beautiful bike!!! I'm considering getting a set of Boyd 50mm wheels but I'm wondering how good they really are. I haven't found many reviews and the ones I've read basically said that the wheels perform fine - no one seems to be raving about them though.


I really like my Boyd 50mm CC wheels. Lightweight, solid performers and superior customer service.


----------



## daybreakbds (Jul 19, 2011)

bike looks fantanstic, sharp, sleek..... awesome!


----------



## Pewe (Apr 14, 2003)

Very nice bike! Could you please tell us the weight and what size the frame is - a 52 or 54?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a 54. Heading out riding now, will post weights later.


----------



## zedliang (Mar 4, 2009)

*Custom Decals*

Hi Lu-Max,

How are the Boyd wheels performing so far? I am also interested in getting the "stealth" decals like yours. I am assuming that you designed the decals yourself. Unfortunately I am not very artistically-inclined, is it possible to share your design, hope you don't mind.

Thanks in advance.

Zed


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

See post 51, it has a link to the site I ordered them from.


----------



## zedliang (Mar 4, 2009)

I cannot find the design on that website. Did you do a custom design?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Sort of, I used his S-Works design but substituted "Boyd 50" with the 50 in smaller font. The colors are graphite and black from the chart. Pretty simple really.


----------



## DudeMtn (Nov 18, 2011)

Sick ride man. Truly beautiful. Congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm building the same bike with red highlights. I have the Boyd wheels and I think this design is great. Do you have any order # or anything that could help us who lust to duplicate your wheels. I saw above you said you copied the s-works wheels but they appeared to have 3 piece graphics and yours is a double piece correct? It's just that this color doesn't seem to show in all you pictures and I really like how nice it looks. How long did design and shipping take?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I had him only do a double decal and make them big enough to fill up a 50cm wheel.
I thought triple looked to busy. The colors are right off the palate shown on his link.
I don't recall how long it took, but the wait wasn't bad. Maybe try something different of your own creativity and imagination. Lots of free fonts at dafont.com.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought about it and definitely want it to be different. My artistic sense may not be as good as yours, but I want to splash a very small amount of the red on them. Maybe nothing more than a very thin pinstripe that comes to a point and 2 or 3 inches long. Thanks for the info.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Lu-max I appreciate the input and you have been more t Han generous to share. I went onto dafont and love the idea of my own design. So, you designed with the font and sizing? I haven't called decal yet but I'm assuming they are going to want exact size and it sounds like you totally designed the layout ahead. Font sizing etc. If I download the font do I need to make it curve like the wheel so they can copy or can they just send samples? If you want to stay out of thi I understand. I'm just really excited about this custom feature.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I really didn't design anything, I simply removed one of the decals, changed the text and font, and chose the colors. 
OK, maybe that is designing. 
Anyway he obviously has a lot of experience doing this so I wouldn't waste your time. Tell him what you want and he will send you a proof to approve. There are also other wheel decal makers who can do more exotic decals if you desire. Here are a few of them:

Wheeltags
Bikesdecals
Hoopskinz
VCGraphix
CarbonWheelDecals
Graphic Shack

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

If you don't mind waiting just a bit longer, I just started designing the ghosted decal option. It will probably be early 2012 before it's available though, but I have a teaser image.

Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

Lu-Max said:


> I added an accessory that made my bike look even better:


I Dont see a bike where is it?


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Lu-max thanks again. This is all very helpful.

Boyd- those are really cool. I definitely would have ordered. No way I can wait that long or have decals that any other bike has. These will be a big hit.

Mike- you make a good point with the pictures above. I wanted one of those but my wife, as understanding as she is, had to put her foot down somewhere. She said I couldn't even have one of those if a friend loaned to me.


----------



## Colin+M (Mar 22, 2009)

how many grams is she?


----------



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2011)

Stunning. So sleek looking, like a stealth bomber!


----------



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you have a link for the wheels?


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Wheels


----------



## Sandpiper (Dec 12, 2011)

Mental looking ride Lumax :devil:


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Very very nice setup.... Wheels are awesome especially with the decals.... What computer do you ride... I need new wireless one for new Tarmac I just purchased


----------



## nutz4cycling (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice setup! love the subtle wheel stickers.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

jeeper006 said:


> What computer do you ride


Edge 800. 
I was going to go with the 500 (smaller/lighter) but I also use it on my MTB bike and need the big screen for navigation.

Looking forward to possibly adding the new Garmin Vector next spring.


----------

